# steam weihnachtsaktionen + updates 2012



## Skipper81Ger (10. Dezember 2012)

Dachte mir das man hier aktuelle tipps kurz reinschreiben kann.

Momentan gibt's Alan wake für 7 Euro. Also schnell schnell


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Dezember 2012)

Dafür ist dieser Thread da: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/steam/85385-steam-aktions-thread-413.html

-CLOSED-


----------

